# Inherited tank and ? fish.



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

I inherited a 29g tank today from a co-worker who didn't want to mess with it anymore. I don't have room to set the tank up right now so it's only inhabitant is currently residing in the sump until I can get a positive ID on what it is.





































Sorry about the crappy pictures my good camera is in-operative at the moment had to use a point and shoot digi.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Looks like a female melanochromis auratus, or maybe a stressed male.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

jennye0 said:


> Looks like a female melanochromis auratus, or maybe a stressed male.


The latter I think but no eggspots could be an old female showing more male colouration.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

True


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

i think it is a stressed male melanochromis auratus. i had one just like that when he is streesed. :wink:


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

According to the profiles they are quite aggressive. Do you think it would be a bad idea to allow him into my main tank? If he would be too aggressive for my tank I will have to find him a new home as I can not set-up another tank until after the first of the year and I wouldn't want him to have to live in the sump until then.

Tank details in signature, all fish are juveniles except the red zebra and a few of the multipunctata.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I certainly would not introduce a mature auratus into a tank of juvenile fish, especially aulonocara, killing spree likely to ensue.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Just noticed that your fish changed from what is listed under your "Tanks" section. But I still wouldn't put the auratus in with that mix except the estherae.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I agree with etcbrown, the auratus will most likely kill all your fish. You might get away with putting them together when they are older or bigger than him since auratus are mostly agressive towards their own kind in my experience, but it would be a long time until the others are his size.


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

etcbrown said:


> Just noticed that your fish changed from what is listed under your "Tanks" section. But I still wouldn't put the auratus in with that mix except the estherae.


Oops, thanks I forgot to update that list. Okay, I will try and find a good home for him then.

Thanks


----------

